# Berretta 92F



## ron4494 (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi there , i can buy a Beretta 9F ,two tone . Looks good ! 
But iám a bit afraid , because you hear the storries about the slide failure .
Would you buy it? and what is a reasonable price to bid on.
Greetings Ron


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Unless it is new, I would not buy it sight unseen. The 92FS has a good reputation and has served well for the US for over 25 years. There have been slide failures in just about all guns at some point or another. It just depends on who you talk to about the 92FS, but it generally has a good reputation as a solid performing pistol.


----------



## ron4494 (Aug 21, 2014)

Ok but the FS has the newer slide which is made safer, The F version is older and made in the time of the gun trail, replacing the 1911


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes, modifications have been made to the pistol over the years to improve design/function, but if this pistol is a used pistol, and you cannot put your hands on it I would be hard pressed to buy it sight unseen.


----------



## ron4494 (Aug 21, 2014)

Shot it , looks/feels almost new . your right slide failures has been in all kind of pistols, had one with a Steyr GB in the 90ies
I heart also that the slide failures 92F came after more than 60.000 +p rounds .
Thanks for your reply


----------

